# Those long sandwiches that go by various names: which is best?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quiznos opened 23 locations in our region about 3 years ago. There are only 3 left. Subway Rules!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a Subway here is our small town which was owned by a local, very nice family.  We loved it so much we ate there a minimum of 3 time a week, sometime more!!  Then, sadly, about 3 months ago, they sold the Subway to some foreigners who treat customers shabbily, talk on the phone while ringing you up and they do not keep the place as clean as it once was.  Hubby and I felt ill after eating there one day after the sell and we have not been back since....I had Subway withdraw and feel that I need a support group every once in a awile when I remember the "good ol' days".....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

bosslady said:


> Quiznos opened 23 locations in our region about 3 years ago. There are only 3 left. Subway Rules!!


I luv ya, but I don't care for Subway and consider Quizno's the undisputed best "fast food" chain of them all. Yes, they are more expensive. And worth every penny. And by the time you add as much meat to a Subway sandwich as you automatically get on a Quiznos, the price is the same.

If I _liked_ eating or paying for a truckload of filler iceberg lettuce on my sandwich, I might apreciate Subway more.

On the other hand, I will give Subway this: The Sweet Onion dressing is terrific.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its Port of Subs all the way!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

We haven't had Port of Subs anywhere I've ever lived.

Hard to believe it's better than Quiznos, though.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I luv ya, but I don't care for Subway and consider Quizno's the undisputed best "fast food" chain of them all. Yes, they are more expensive. And worth every penny.


JIMBO! I swear you are my long lost brother. I hate subway and love Quizno's because of the quality. I love their prime rib sandwhich. Subway always seems to use cheap deli meat. It is sent to their store pre sliced ewww


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

chobitz said:


> JIMBO! I swear you are my long lost brother. I hate subway and love Quizno's because of the quality. I love their prime rib sandwhich. Subway always seems to use cheap deli meat. It is sent to their store pre sliced ewww


I modified and softened my earlier post that you quoted. But it doesn't change my sentiment. Go back and re-read.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh.  Do you happen to have the other half of this medallion?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I modified and softened my earlier post that you quoted. But it doesn't change my sentiment. Go back and re-read.


Hater


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Hater


Psychophant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Psychophant.


Keep it up and I'll kick you right in the snoach!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Folks,

The sub/hero/hoagie/grinder/Italians discussion that started in the 25 Random Things Thread seemed to warrant its own discussion so I split it out and moved it here. 

Thanks for understanding and keeping things on track.

Leslie
Global Mod

PS. To do my part to keep the discussion going, I have always preferred locally owned shops that make those long sandwiches that go by various names. In Troy, NY my favorites came from Big Dom's Subs. Here in Maine, I am partial to Italian cold cut Italians from Amato's but it took me a long time to develop a taste for them, because they are very different from the long sandwiches served anywhere else, as near as I can tell.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Our thread jacking got jacked!  

We have a Quiznos now.  I just ate at Sub Way last week.  I liked it.  They made it the way i wanted it and the staff was very nice.  It was inside out Wal-mart so I think it cost more than it should have though.


I have to check out the Q next.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I also prefer Quiznos over Subway. I've eaten Subway many more times. I just find Quiznos taste more like real food.

The last time we went to our local Subway, two of the staff were talking about rolling "one" (i.e. whacky baccy) on a Subway tray. That was the last time we went to the store. It's more about the staff being too stupid to know what not to talk about in front of customers than anything they may have used the tray for.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Its Port of Subs all the way!!


I'm so sad that Port of Subs is a NV chain (at least, I've never seen it anywhere else), because while I'm at college I can't get any! It's hands down the best sub shop there is. It's far superior to Subway. Someone once asked my mom the difference between Subway and Port of Subs, and she replied, "Port of Subs has flavor."

Quiznos comes in second, but excessive snow recently caused the roof of my local Quiznos to collapse, so I can't get any of that either. It's very frustrating.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

here is my favorite:


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> here is my favorite:


Ours sucks. They always burn the rolls when they toast them. 
I grew up in Philly and I miss hoagies. No subs can compete and there is a difference. Hoagies have meat , cheese and veggies like subs but they also have oil, mayo and oregano. That makes the difference.
I miss:
http://www.leeshoagiehouse.com/index.htm

Of course cheesestakes own hoagies..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> here is my favorite:


Firehouse can vary greatly from place to place, I also think they have cut back on their meat in the last year.

We had a Quiznos right down the black from my office, went there in Tuesday and had lunch and everything was fine, went back on Friday and they were gone. The ovens, the tables everything was gone. Now all we have nearby is Subway, so I take my lunch to work.  But I do like Cubans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

WTF


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh. Do you happen to have the other half of this medallion?


AHA! I just got it..
But do you have a laser cat Jim?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

That show sucked.

"Power of CAT:  I can now ignore anything going on around me as irrelevant and break things on a whim and blame the dog."

The Medallion thing goes back much further than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Firehouse=steamed
Quiznos=toasted

'nuff said.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Firehouse=steamed
> Quiznos=toasted
> 
> 'nuff said.


I wish you would tell us what you really think.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not only am I switched off to a siding, but several of my posts are deleted.
> 
> I'd complain to the management, except they're the ones who did it.


Jim, I did not delete any posts. Made this thread and moved one other post to the appropriate thread. If you have a problem, send me a PM.

Merci,

Leslie


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess the reason why so many sub chains coexist is the same reason why so many burger chains coexists - they cater to different demographic segments.

After the "Jared" phenomenon (I've met him a couple times, he's actually a really nice guy) Subway got fixated on the low-fat demographic - and started jury-rigging their bread and meat formulas so that they could advertise specific calorie counts for certain sandwiches. It worked - for Subway and for that demographic, but not for the people who really didn't care about calories and still wanted the 'traditional' taste and feel (and cost) of a higher calorie sandwich. Subway knows that they have alienated the 'full-flavor' demographic, but advertising works best when you have a clear message and not try to be everything to everybody.

There are differences behind the scenes, too - Quiznos parent corp is also the supplier of their food - and they make money not only from royalties but from jacking up the cost of the supplies. Even with the higher price of the sandwiches, Quiznos food cost is much higher than Subway. I think there are actually some class-action lawsuits against Quiznos from former franchisees. We have a cooperative that negotiates commodity prices independent of the parent corporation and we actually get dividend checks each year based on the savings achieved through the contract negotiations.

As with any chain, there are huge differences between stores that delegate everything to the staff vs those where the owner is there 6-7 days a week (like I am). There are also differences between how well the local development agents police the stores in their regions.

Anyway, my point is that I understand the differences between us, them, and everyone in between - and from a franchisee point of view (remember I was a cost accountant for 18 years) Subway was the best option in which to invest my time and money, even though I sometimes (?) disagree with the policies they come up with. (don't tell Fred)

oh and p.s. - $5 Footlongs will be back next Monday! (which means I'll be working 12 hours a day instead of just 10! yahoo!)



Leslie said:


> Jim, I did not delete any posts. Made this thread and moved one other post to the appropriate thread. If you have a problem, send me a PM.


I saw them the first time - went off to dinner (red lobster of course) came back, saw the new thread, didn't notice anything missing...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Quiznos...besides have great sandwiches the chili is pretty darn tasty!  I end up eating Subway more often because of the price. I'll only eat their Spicy Italian, so there's not much selection there for me.  Some of my other favorites are McAlister's Deli and Bellacinos.  You couldn't pay me to eat the pizza at Bellacinos but the Grinders are awesome!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Domino's New Baked Sandwichs


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Anne said:


> I like Domino's New Baked Sandwichs


I want to try them!!! There is a Dominos close to my work. I guess you have to call ahead for pick up??


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> I want to try them!!! There is a Dominos close to my work. I guess you have to call ahead for pick up??


I always have them deliver. I love it because I can order online.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's something odd about Subway. When I lived in Egypt, there was an explosion of fast food chains. Because the price point there put fast food in the mouths of the upper-middle class, quality was extremely high by the standards we usually see here in the U.S. Most of the chains did home delivery (by moped) at no charge. I'd often order Subway for lunch at the office because it would arrive within 10 minutes of ordering. I think the delivery guy had a crush on me, because even though it wasn't the closest restaurant, he'd always get there really quickly if it was ordered under my name.


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm from Maine. On State Street in Bangor, Maine (home of Stephen King BTW) there is a little green shop called the "Coffee Pot".  I don't know why it's called the "coffee pot" but it is a very popular place with people lined up outside, regardless of the weather.  If you are familiar with the Sienfeld show featuring the "soup nazi" it has been compared to that, although the gentleman "Skip" who owns it is very friendly.

the following is a review of the "Coffee Pot" I found while trying to find a picture of the "Coffee Pot" which I never did find.

Coffee Pot        

Anyone from the Bangor area certainly knows what a Coffee Pot is. If not, then you need to know. This is absolutely the best italian style sandwich you can buy. I don't even like calling it an "italian" style, but that's the best way I can think of to describe it. Most people seem to agree that it's the onions that make the sandwich. Everyone seems to have their own opinion on how the taste is achieved, but all I can say is that it's excellent. For those you who have never had one, you need to get down there and get one. The coffee Pot is located right across the street from St. John's school. Anyway, the reason for writing this is that I was there today getting my usual sandwich, a custom one that doesn't appear on the menu board. Skip, the owner, is a great guy and he usually sees me coming and has it ready by the time I make it to the counter. Even the girls out back know what I like and occasionally they'll see me coming and give me a wink which means my sandwich is being made. My custom sandwich is a large super deluxe ham, no tomatoes, light onions and extra red (crushed red pepper). The cool thing about going there today was this little old lady from Waterville. She saw all of us outside and stopped to see what was going on. I then had to educate her as best I could about all the different sandwiches and then try to explain to her that they really are better. She couldn't believe they could be so good, but I told her she would have to buy one and find out. She waited in-line and I could tell she wasn't all to sure this sandwich was going to be any different, but a few people inside starting telling her they where great and I think she started to believe. I wish I could seen her take a bite to see the look on her face and to find out if she was impressed, but I'm sure she was. We all told her how people would line up outside when it was 10 below or snowing or even raining. Anyway, if you've never had a Coffee Pot, you need to go get one.

Now then, if you are in Lisbon, Connecticut you need to stop by 10 River Road at the "Green Onion"
and try the "Cold Cut Combo" my husbands favorite.
When we go to Connecticut to visit family we have to take a cooler full of "coffee pots" with us for the family and when we come back we have to bring a cooler full of "Green Onion - cold cut combo's" with us for family here.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

"you hijacked my hijacking" how dare you   ROFL!

oh an Quiznos is hardly worth the price


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

sebat said:


> I love Quiznos...besides have great sandwiches the chili is pretty darn tasty! I end up eating Subway more often because of the price. I'll only eat their Spicy Italian, so there's not much selection there for me. Some of my other favorites are McAlister's Deli and Bellacinos. You couldn't pay me to eat the pizza at Bellacinos but the Grinders are awesome!


McAlisters is awesome. I love their huge baked potatoes and their panini's. They also make great sweet tea!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Here's something odd about Subway. When I lived in Egypt, there was an explosion of fast food chains. Because the price point there put fast food in the mouths of the upper-middle class, quality was extremely high by the standards we usually see here in the U.S. Most of the chains did home delivery (by moped) at no charge. I'd often order Subway for lunch at the office because it would arrive within 10 minutes of ordering. I think the delivery guy had a crush on me, because even though it wasn't the closest restaurant, he'd always get there really quickly if it was ordered under my name.


When my sister was in the Peace Corp, she spent alot of time in Dar-es Salam, and she said it was funny that the people who could not adjust to the local cuisine ate 3 meals a day at the local Subway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I guess the reason why so many sub chains coexist is the same reason why so many burger chains coexists - they cater to different demographic segments.


Thanks for that explanation! That's interesting. I like knowing the behind-the-scenes stuff, especially since I have never worked retail, never worked in the food industry (except for my 9 month stint at McDonald's) and I find it all new information.

As for me, I try to buy local whenever I can (good for my local economy). So here in Maine I eat at Mr. Bagel for breakfast and Amato's for Italian sandwiches. I have a short list of chain restaurants that I like so when I am traveling and that's all I have to choose from, I can make an informed choice. Longhorn Steakhouse is #1, Macaroni Grill #2 and On the Border is #3. If it is available, Benihana is always number 1, but they have been closing over the years :-( I won't set foot in Chili's and I think Ruby Tuesday's is pretty dreadful, too. Outback oversalts their steaks. Oh, and Red Lobster? Treason! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Coffee Pot


Well, Grammie, I have to check this out! I have been to Bangor plenty of times (used to like Pilot's Grill til it went downhill) but never had a Coffee Pot Italian. Are you sure they are not borrowing the recipe from Amato's? LOL.

Last time I was in Bangor (about a year ago) I had a very nice lunch at a little Japanese place. Can't tell you the name or location, though. Just sort of stumbled upon it.

I have been to the original Pat's Pizza in Orono but my favorite these days is in Scarborough. They have the perfect 9" green olive pizza!

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://warmolives.blogspot.com/2009/01/quiznos-bait-and-switch.html


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't know that Dominos has online ordering!!  Now I can try one of those sandwiches this week!!!!  Yippee!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I luv ya, but I don't care for Subway and consider Quizno's the undisputed best "fast food" chain of them all.


You haven't smelled one of the recently opened ones here. Yuck. I'm not sure what they were burning, but it was bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm hoping Harvey can turn this thread into a poll.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My wife once went into a Subway and found that an employee was cutting someone hair in the back room. Turned us off of that chain for a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I love McAlister's too.  So does LR.  (She regularly orders the New Yorker.)  However, they are wildly inconsistent about the amount of pepper they put in the brown gravy, and their meatloaf just plain sucks.  High marks for the pot roast baked potato, however.

7/10


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob Evans Yum! 9/10


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

We don't have a lot of choice around here, so I usually stick to Subway.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I love McAlister's too. So does LR. (She regularly orders the New Yorker.) However, they are wildly inconsistent about the amount of pepper they put in the brown gravy, and their meatloaf just plain sucks. High marks for the pot roast baked potato, however.
> 
> 7/10


This is my favorite from McAlister's. Love the olive salad

MUFFULETTA (Quarter, Half, or Whole)
Authentic New Orleans-style toasted muffuletta bread, ham, salami, olive salad
and provolone cheese.

If you've never had it. The whole is the size of the entire serving tray...it will feed 4 people. Glad I asked before ordering the first time. I always eat a full sized sandwich but not one of these. Quarter is plenty for me.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

In my town there is a sub shop called the Cheba Hut. And they sell "toasted" subs. Get it?

I've never actually eaten there, but I think the name is hilarious.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> In my town there is a sub shop called the Cheba Hut. And they sell "toasted" subs. Get it?
> 
> I've never actually eaten there, but I think the name is hilarious.


Actually, no, I don't. And I've said the name a few different times. What am I missing? (In my defense, it is early on a Monday morning.)

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheba

A green leafy substance that adds flavor. Banned in many countries because it can also be smoked.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Cheba
> 
> A green leafy substance that adds flavor. Banned in many countries because it can also be smoked.


Ah, okay. That's right, Nebulinda is in a college town! LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's right, Nebulinda is in a college town! LOL.


Where, apparently, some people occasionally get *toasted* on&#8230;


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I love me an Italian sub. We have a McAlisters here and we love it as well. I just wish they had a drive-thru. I'm lazy  I told DH a few weeks back that we get so much more food for the same amount of money that we'd spend at Burger King. But I don't want to take the wee one out of the car seat just to go get some take out.

I'm not sure who I feel makes the best Italians...We have some locally owned delis and I'll go there, but having worked at Subway during college, I still feel some loyality.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I'm not sure who I feel makes the best Italians...We have some locally owned delis and I'll go there, but having worked at Subway during college, I still feel some loyality.


Heck, I still feel some loyalty to McDonald's and I worked there 36 years ago!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The best subs I've ever had are in Auburn, AL (a college town) at Mama Goldberg's. 

We have a good Subway chain in Alabaster and I still enjoy subs from there. I think it depends on who owns and operates the franchise. It is like a public restroom at a gas station, some are very clean and some are very nasty, depends on the owner.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just had to chime in - I didn't think there were that many others out there, but I absolutely, passionately _*HATE*_ Subway. I like Quiznos, but they closed the one by my house and I'm not even sure there is another one in the vicinity. I'm a big fan of WG Grinders, not sure if anyone else has those. My two personal favorites are Columbus locals, Iaconnos and Tommy's. They're actually brothers, so no wonder I like them both so much. But I'd eat just about anywhere over subway. Eeeeewwww.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I just had to chime in - I didn't think there were that many others out there, but I absolutely, passionately _*HATE*_ Subway. I like Quiznos, but they closed the one by my house and I'm not even sure there is another one in the vicinity. I'm a big fan of WG Grinders, not sure if anyone else has those. My two personal favorites are Columbus locals, Iaconnos and Tommy's. They're actually brothers, so no wonder I like them both so much. But I'd eat just about anywhere over subway. Eeeeewwww.


Tommy's pizza and subs, yum. Things I miss about Ohio.......


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To do my part to keep the discussion going, I have always preferred locally owned shops that make those long sandwiches that go by various names. In Troy, NY my favorites came from Big Dom's Subs. Here in Maine, I am partial to Italian cold cut Italians from Amato's but it took me a long time to develop a taste for them, because they are very different from the long sandwiches served anywhere else, as near as I can tell.
> 
> L


A coworker and I stopped at Amato's on our way to take a ferry ride the last time I was in Portland. What a great sandwich! My first ferry ride was also a blast.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK people!  
You are missing out on the BEST sandwich chain... TOGO's!!!  
#24 on wheat please (Turkey with FRESH avacado!)  
Yummy, know where I am going to lunch today!

Theresa


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Tommy's pizza and subs, yum. Things I miss about Ohio.......


I'm so glad someone else out there knows Tommy's! Nothing better.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'm so glad someone else out there knows Tommy's! Nothing better.


I keep the original one on Lane Ave. on speed dial on my cell phone for orders whenever I'm in town. If I call from the airport my pizza is ready for pick up by the time I get there.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Reminds me of the Big Sandwich discussion on 'Wings'  

Subway is tasteless and the bread is like cardboard. Quiznos is good and pricey. I haven't tried Dominoes yet....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Back in Wichita, we had this place. (2 locations)










Not much variety, but delicious. Best meatball sub in town.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Reminds me of the Big Sandwich discussion on 'Wings'
> 
> Subway is tasteless and the bread is like cardboard. Quiznos is good and pricey. I haven't tried Dominoes yet....


Wow. Something we agree on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like I touched a nerve with some folks regarding Subway.

I suppose my biggest complaint with them is that I don't eat lettuce on my sandwiches. And if you take away the mountain of iceberg lettuce from a Subway, there's no _sandwich_ left in that sandwich.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Jim, I did not delete any posts. Made this thread and moved one other post to the appropriate thread. If you have a problem, send me a PM.
> 
> Merci,
> 
> Leslie


Sorry. I figured it out. My apologies.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

"The Wreck" from Potbelly Sandwich Works. yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr. Goodcents on the other hand makes Subway look good. Those are the most bland sandwiches I have EVER had!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wow. Something we agree on.


FINALLY!! 

I was beginning to give up on you!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Looks like I touched a nerve with some folks regarding Subway.
> 
> I suppose my biggest complaint with them is that I don't eat lettuce on my sandwiches. And if you take away the mountain of iceberg lettuce from a Subway, there's no _sandwich_ left in that sandwich.


There is lots of bread......


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

We used to have a local chain called Suburbia, I loved it.  I think they only have one location left in Milwaukee, to far to drive.

The town I am in now only has Subway, which is an OK one.  You have to hope for certain employees to be working when you go.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Looks like I touched a nerve with some folks regarding Subway.
> 
> I suppose my biggest complaint with them is that I don't eat lettuce on my sandwiches. And if you take away the mountain of iceberg lettuce from a Subway, there's no _sandwich_ left in that sandwich.


OK Jim we agree again. I like salads just not on my sandwhiches. I only like meat, cheese, condiments (ie sauce or mayo etc) and sometimes onion..


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Primanti Brothers. (As far as I know-they're only in Pittsburgh).

How do you feel about French Fries on your subs Jim?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I love Primanti Brothers. (As far as I know-they're only in Pittsburgh).
> 
> How do you feel about French Fries on your subs Jim?


French Fries are a side dish!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> French Fries are a side dish!!


That depends on where you are from...

The horseshoe sandwich originated in Springfield, Illinois. This open-faced sandwich begins with thick-sliced toasted bread, and a couple of hamburger patties or ham. The meat is topped with french fries and smothered with a "secret" cheese sauce. With its many variations, it is a local favorite not often found outside Central Illinois. It also sometimes known as the freedom sandwich.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I kinda like Subway.  BMT is my favorite.  Went to a Quiznos once and was underwhelmed.  Bu the best subs I ever had were the ones my mom used to make when we were kids.  She'd get all kinds of different meats and cheeses and make up up on sub rolls.  She'd wrap 'em in foil and heat 'em in the oven.  They were absolutely the best.  Though Quiznos is toasted, they don't compare.  If we heat Subway, though, it comes close.

Ann


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

sebat said:


> That depends on where you are from...
> 
> The horseshoe sandwich originated in Springfield, Illinois. This open-faced sandwich begins with thick-sliced toasted bread, and a couple of hamburger patties or ham. The meat is topped with french fries and smothered with a "secret" cheese sauce. With its many variations, it is a local favorite not often found outside Central Illinois. It also sometimes known as the freedom sandwich.


A hubcap! That is what they call them in one of my fav local places...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

sebat said:


> That depends on where you are from...
> 
> The horseshoe sandwich originated in Springfield, Illinois. This open-faced sandwich begins with thick-sliced toasted bread, and a couple of hamburger patties or ham. The meat is topped with french fries and smothered with a "secret" cheese sauce. With its many variations, it is a local favorite not often found outside Central Illinois. It also sometimes known as the freedom sandwich.


It sounds like _poutine_ on a burger. *shudder*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Well I kinda like Subway. BMT is my favorite. Went to a Quiznos once and was underwhelmed. Bu the best subs I ever had were the ones my mom used to make when we were kids. She'd get all kinds of different meats and cheeses and make up up on sub rolls. She'd wrap 'em in foil and heat 'em in the oven. They were absolutely the best. Though Quiznos is toasted, they don't compare. If we heat Subway, though, it comes close.
> 
> Ann


That brings back a memory. Where we lived in NY there was this bakery that made these great rolls that we called "hard rolls" (everyone called them that). I think other folks call them Kaiser rolls. Anyway, we'd take the hard rolls, slice them open, add mustard, ham, and cheese, wrap in foil and heat til hot. They were so delicious. I have tried to recreate them but they are not the same without hard rolls from Frietzche's Bakery and NY deli meats (usually Boar's Head brand).

L

PS. In New York, we could go into a deli and order a "buttered roll" which would be a hard (Kaiser) roll split open and spread with butter. A wonderful delicious treat and everyone ate them. I have never been able to buy one anywhere since....seems to be a local thing? Anyone here ever buy a buttered roll as I describe in a deli? If yes, where?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That brings back a memory. Where we lived in NY there was this bakery that made these great rolls that we called "hard rolls" (everyone called them that). I think other folks call them Kaiser rolls. Anyway, we'd take the hard rolls, slice them open, add mustard, ham, and cheese, wrap in foil and heat til hot. They were so delicious. I have tried to recreate them but they are not the same without hard rolls from Frietzche's Bakery and NY deli meats (usually Boar's Head brand).
> 
> L
> 
> PS. In New York, we could go into a deli and order a "buttered roll" which would be a hard (Kaiser) roll split open and spread with butter. A wonderful delicious treat and everyone ate them. I have never been able to buy one anywhere since....seems to be a local thing? Anyone here ever buy a buttered roll as I describe in a deli? If yes, where?


Ohhh, yes, buttered hard rolls. Wonderful. I think you can only get them in New York and New Jersey. Kaiser rolls just aren't the same. But a hard roll with roast beef, swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo. Yum.

I've been searching for a good hard roll for years, but I've never found one in Florida. When I go back to NJ, I can have real Jersey beefsteak tomatoes on a hard roll. That's why I always go back in August, when the tomatoes are at their best.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Gertie! I am glad to know I am not losing my mind!

For years I have talked about "hard rolls" and the only people who knew what I meant were my sister and parents. Even my husband and children have no clue. I have tried to describe them, looked for them in every bakery I have ever been in...

Okay, so it is a regional NY/NJ thing. If I die tonight, I'll be at peace.

The next thing to discuss is COOKIES....although my son has learned a bit about those. LOL. New York cookies from New York bakeries....again, a treat not found in many places.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Gertie! I am glad to know I am not losing my mind!
> 
> For years I have talked about "hard rolls" and the only people who knew what I meant were my sister and parents. Even my husband and children have no clue. I have tried to describe them, looked for them in every bakery I have ever been in...
> 
> ...


An Italian bakery opened near me a few months ago. Real NY/NJ Italian cookies. I ate waaayyyy too many. But they don't have hard rolls.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Gertie! I am glad to know I am not losing my mind!
> 
> For years I have talked about "hard rolls" and the only people who knew what I meant were my sister and parents. Even my husband and children have no clue. I have tried to describe them, looked for them in every bakery I have ever been in...
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, a Black & White Cookie!








I grew up in Philly which isn't THAT different from NYC.

Anyone remember Butter Cake or Pepperoni Bread?
Pepperoni Bread:









Butter Cake:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I grew up in Philly which isn't THAT different from NYC.


But Philly is the only place to get real mustard pretzels, although I've gotten them in NY.

Let's not forget Tastykakes.










One bite of these beauties and you have to drink at least a half a glass of ice-cold milk. They just aren't the same in Florida.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> But Philly is the only place to get real mustard pretzels, although I've gotten them in NY.


     ? ? ? ?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> But Philly is the only place to get real mustard pretzels, although I've gotten them in NY.
> 
> Let's not forget Tastykakes.
> 
> ...


Yep REAL soft pretzels with mustard , REAL cheesesteaks, REAL water ice which isn't the same as NY italian ice.

Oh and my favorite tastykake are:


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> ? ? ? ?


Fake soft pretzel:









REAL soft pretzel:


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That brings back a memory. Where we lived in NY there was this bakery that made these great rolls that we called "hard rolls" (everyone called them that). I think other folks call them Kaiser rolls. Anyway, we'd take the hard rolls, slice them open, add mustard, ham, and cheese, wrap in foil and heat til hot. They were so delicious. I have tried to recreate them but they are not the same without hard rolls from Frietzche's Bakery and NY deli meats (usually Boar's Head brand).
> 
> L
> 
> PS. In New York, we could go into a deli and order a "buttered roll" which would be a hard (Kaiser) roll split open and spread with butter. A wonderful delicious treat and everyone ate them. I have never been able to buy one anywhere since....seems to be a local thing? Anyone here ever buy a buttered roll as I describe in a deli? If yes, where?


Leslie We have them every Sat AM and you can still get them in any deli or dinner and of course any bakery


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> Leslie We have them every Sat AM and you can still get them in any deli or dinner and of course any bakery


I am glad to know that life is progressing as normal in NY, despite my absence! LOL

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks alot!!  I'm trying to lose 5 pounds and just got up and made myself a peanutbutter, fluff and nutella sandwhich on sicilian.  Stop posting delicious food pictures.  

We have a sandwhich place that is deli cut to order and has sandwiches named after famous people.  It is always packed and has been in business for years...Called Mousie's.  All the other sandwich places around it have gone out of business because they just don't stand a chance.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

TM said:


> A hubcap! That is what they call them in one of my fav local places...


Hubcap...that's a great name.

The only horseshoe I've every liked was the buffalo chicken. Definitely not one of the traditional ones.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Someday, I want to try one of those things they serve in Kentucky...what do they call them, hot browns?

I had Cincinnati chili a few years ago and got to cross that off my life list of foods to eat.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someday, I want to try one of those things they serve in Kentucky...what do they call them, hot browns?
> 
> I had Cincinnati chili a few years ago and got to cross that off my life list of foods to eat.
> 
> L


You will have to go to Louisville to get one, the best is at the Brown Hotel where it was developed.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someday, I want to try one of those things they serve in Kentucky...what do they call them, hot browns?
> 
> L


What is it? Sandwich? Entree? Blanket?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> What is it? Sandwich? Entree? Blanket?


An open faced sandwich. From the Brown Hotel website:
*
The History of The Brown Hotel's "Hot Brown"*

With so much to boast - award-winning dining, breathtaking turn-of-the-century architecture, and attentive, caring service - some may wonder, "Why the Hot Brown?" Here is the history behind this now legendary dish&#8230;

In the 1920's, The Brown Hotel drew over 1,200 guests each evening for its dinner dance. In the wee hours of the morning, the guests would grow tired of dancing and retire to the restaurant for a bite to eat. Diners were growing rapidly bored with the traditional ham and eggs, so Chef Fred Schmidt set out to create something new to tempt his guests' palates. His unique creation was an open-faced turkey sandwich with bacon and a delicate Mornay sauce. Exemplifying our unending dedication to serving our guests, The Hot Brown was born!

Here's a recipe:

*The Legendary Hot Brown Recipe*

Ingredients:
4 oz. Butter
Flour to make a Roux (about 6 tablespoons)
3 - 3 1/2 cups Milk
1 Beaten Egg
6 tablespoons Grated Parmesan Cheese
1 oz. Whipped Cream (optional)
Salt and Pepper to Taste
Slices of Roast Turkey
8-12 Slices of Toast (may be trimmed)
Extra Parmesan for Topping
8-12 Strips of Fried Bacon

Melt butter and add enough flour to make a reasonably thick roux (enough to absorb all of the butter). Add milk and Parmesan cheese. Add egg to thicken sauce, but do not allow sauce to boil. Remove from heat. Fold in whipped cream. Add salt and pepper to taste.

For each Hot Brown, place two slices of toast on a metal (or flameproof) dish. Cover the toast with a liberal amount of turkey. Pour a generous amount of sauce over the turkey and toast. Sprinkle with additional Parmesan cheese. Place entire dish under a broiler until the sauce is speckled brown and bubbly. Remove from broiler, cross two pieces of bacon on top, and serve immediately.

Although I could make my own, I'd like to try an authentic one, from the chef!

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Your second career as a Research Librarian is going strong I see. That does sound rather toothsome. Now I just have to think of a reason to go to Kentucky...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't had breakfast and that makes me very hungry!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I haven't had breakfast and that makes me very hungry!!


Yes, me too! I'd love to try one someday.

I have my life lists of places to see and foods to eat. Hot browns are on the latter.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MERCY!  I LOVE me some TastyKakes!!!  Tandy Kakes are my fav as well!  I miss them so.....and REAL Philly pretzels.... OH I am hungry now!  This poses a problem since I am in Arkansas now...

The Wal Mart around here had some TastyKakes a few weeks ago.  I bunch of low fat ones I had never seen before and some Butter Krimpets.  I went bizerk and bought 2 boxes of the krimpets.  Now, they are gone and I can't find them again.    Wal Mart in Arkansas is messing with my head.....


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok after reading these posts I have to chime in here.  Amatos Italian sandwiches are the best here in Maine.  I have never had a Quizno's sub however I also do not care for Subway because of the lettuce thing Jim.  You are not alone    

Leslie - My mother in law makes the Hot Browns and they are delicious!!  She made them on the grill when the family went camping this summer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Ok after reading these posts I have to chime in here. Amatos Italian sandwiches are the best here in Maine.  I have never had a Quizno's sub however I also do not care for Subway because of the lettuce thing Jim.  You are not alone


My son was home for the week (went back to college today) so he was working with me in the office. Yesterday, we decided to have Amato's for lunch and I sent him off -- with written instructions! -- for an Italian cold cut Italian with banana peppers. Pretty clear, I thought. He came back with...a regular Italian. Sigh...

The difference? The Italian cold cut Italian has cappicola ham, salami, and provolone cheese. The regular Italian has boiled ham and American cheese. Yes, it's the traditional one but not nearly as good as the Italian Italian.

Oh well, at least I got the banana peppers.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a Subway in my little town but I don't think I've ever been in it.  There are a couple over in the next town, one is in the Wal-Mart.  I have eaten there.

I liked it but for what I paid for it, I could have gone across the street to a buffet and eaten as much of everything I like for about the same price.

We also have a new Quizno's over there.  I tried it once because I have see them advertised on TV.  It didn't seem all that special to me.  It' s in the lot next to Wal-Mart and also across the street from the buffet.

Actually there are three all you can eat joints over there.  Two are standard American food and the third is Chinese.

The Chinese food is pretty good but I don't like the fact that they put tofu in their soups.  That's the only thing that I dislike about the place...and now I have a craving for some squid.(they have good squid)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mmm toasty... Quizno's over Subway anyday...  There is also The Philly Cheesesteak Company in NE Houston that I like but there is no comparison as they are so different.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mmm toasty... Quizno's over Subway any day of the week, and for something totally different, The Philly Cheesesteak Company in NE Houston.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> The Chinese food is pretty good but I don't like the fact that they put tofu in their soups. That's the only thing that I dislike about the place...and now I have a craving for some squid.(they have good squid)


OK, then shock of shockers!! That place is no more. I am sad. I went there yesterday and to my dismay, it was now, *DICK'S BBQ WINGS AND GRILL*. I have a bad joke here but moving on, and I did, I went to my old stand by to eat.


----------

